# Need some help with what bike to get!!!!!



## Uween (Jul 28, 2004)

I was hoping to get a large 2004 Giant OCR-1 but the LBS is out of them and they cant get them back in.

I was looking at some of the Cannondale and Trex bikes but i just dont like some of the components that come on them at a higher price.

The guy at the LBS is tell me that he can give me a Felt F-65 for the same price as the OCR-1 but i the only thing i know about Felt is that they have been around for about 8 years and some of the people that worked at GT now works for Felt. I see that OCR-1 still has better components then the F-65. I can get the Felt or i can just wait tell the 2005 Giants come out in NOV or Jan i think it is

What do you guys think here?


----------



## ChiFlyer (Sep 25, 2002)

*Have your...*

I don't see any reason the dealer you are talking to shouldn't at least talk to other Giant dealers in the area, and to the district sales manager for Giant. I would think that between those efforts, they could locate the bike you want instead of selling you something you are just going to settle for.

If your dealer says he can't do that, or won't do that, then perhaps you ought to be calling some other dealers, even if they are in another location.


----------



## Uween (Jul 28, 2004)

There is only one giant dealer in my town the next one is about 65 miles away i guess ill ask them to call up there and see what they can do for me......


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

Uween said:


> I was hoping to get a large 2004 Giant OCR-1 but the LBS is out of them and they cant get them back in.
> 
> I was looking at some of the Cannondale and Trex bikes but i just dont like some of the components that come on them at a higher price.
> 
> ...



I say go with your gut instinct but just dont buy a bike because you can get it right then. If you want the OCR look for it maybe you ll have to go to the next town to get it, that is a small price to pay for being happy with your bike. I had a friend that "settled" for his second choice and all he ever did was say man i should have waited or i should have looked more blah blah blah , DONT become that person. If you do wait for the new models remember when they come out you might not get to ride it, depending on how the weather in your area that time of year. It s no fun buying a new bike in the dead of winter and having to wait for a few months to get it out. So go with what you think is best but remember 60 miles is a small price to pay for the right bike


----------



## Uween (Jul 28, 2004)

Well i talked to the guy at LBS and he told me that the new Giants will be out in about 8 or 9 weeks. So im still thinking of getting the Felt thou im hearing some very nice things about it.


----------



## CityFlyer (May 19, 2004)

I had to call about 15 shops to find a TCR1 small. First shop said Giant was out of stock for the rest of the year. Maybe they are or maybe they wanted to sell me something off the floor. .............Anyways, found one, drove the 100 miles to get it and am now happy. If thats the bike you want keep calling until you find one. If it's real far they can always ship it.


----------



## Uween (Jul 28, 2004)

CityFlyer said:


> I had to call about 15 shops to find a TCR1 small. First shop said Giant was out of stock for the rest of the year. Maybe they are or maybe they wanted to sell me something off the floor. .............Anyways, found one, drove the 100 miles to get it and am now happy. If thats the bike you want keep calling until you find one. If it's real far they can always ship it.



Im just going to wait tell the 05's come out. LBS said it should be 8 weeks.......


----------

